# Alwine Outdoors first big game DVD



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks awesome, alot of different animals, alot of bow hunting and really great footage... Just wondering what cameras are you guys running, footage looks great!


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

BoneDriven said:


> Looks awesome, alot of different animals, alot of bow hunting and really great footage... Just wondering what cameras are you guys running, footage looks great!


All the filming we have done this season has been with the Sony HDR-FX1000


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Quality looks absolutely great that is some great footage of how the western hunter See's it first hand looks like some of the best footage of the year so far out west. I wish you would have been videoing my elk hunt this year or my daughters hunt it would have been some great footage for your DVD. I will be looking forward to your DVD I can tell it is A-1 quality all the way.


As for a name I will have to get back to you. 

Good Luck!!!!!!!! MAtt I have been on the archery range with you & I know you will make it keep the vid's coming.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up.


My neck of the woods sounds like a great name to me.


----------



## deerpark (Dec 8, 2008)

Ohhh Yea a name for this DVD. 
Hunting *****s do America
Stick-em in the cornhole
Trash trackers
I can think of alot more..lol


----------



## deerpark (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a great dvd with tons of awesome footage. I like the mixture of wildlife. Alot of blood, sweat and tears in this one. I would like to see a vidio of just Eastern Washington hunting, there is some monsters out there just out of reach. We need to go after them.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Looks great. . . . . best part is at 25 seconds though. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Just what we need another amateur Wadell wannabe with a camera that thinks he can make a living at hunting. :tongue::tongue::tongue:















Looks good Matt. I hope that it does well. Why don't you guys make a tournament trail DVD and see how it flies. Ya never know.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

i visited the office the other day and David was hard at work with the footage! i hope this thing comes together!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Just waiting on you to say it's done and ready for sale. The trailer video was definitely a teaser, and so the wait continues.


----------



## ArchrywAttitude (Mar 25, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> Looks great. . . . . best part is at 25 seconds though. :wink:


the footage and trailer are amazing....hmmm i wonder whats at 25 seconds ...there will be more in the full length outstanding dvd


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT!! Nice job!! Cant wait too see the finished product.


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking great!!! I hope to add a tanker ****** to it this year :thumbs_up


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

ArchrywAttitude said:


> the footage and trailer are amazing....hmmm i wonder whats at 25 seconds ...there will be more in the full length outstanding dvd


One of the most beautiful women around. . . . . . looks just like the one in your avy.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

AR&BOW said:


> One of the most beautiful women around. . . . . . looks just like the one in your avy.


Yeah, Shannon seems to be a very popular part of the promo.. She is going to get plenty of face time on this DVD, lord knows everyone would rather look at her then a bunch of us dudes.. She won't Be the only female envolved though. "girls hunt too" right?:shade:


----------



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

Matty, nice job on the video it looks like a real winner keep up the good work. I will see you when you get back from your road trip.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

You haven't shot 3d until you've shot with Matt. Nice video man! :thumbs_up


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

alwinearcher said:


> Yeah, Shannon seems to be a very popular part of the promo.. She is going to get plenty of face time on this DVD, lord knows everyone would rather look at her then a bunch of us dudes.. She won't Be the only female envolved though. "girls hunt too" right?:shade:


Of course we would, but it is also great to see the women involved in bow hunting.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Lets get some of them hot summer long hot summer day that turn in to evening vid's going that will sell some copies you know what I am talking about tourney vid would go great less is better. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great Matt. I wish you the best. :thumbs_up


----------



## ArchrywAttitude (Mar 25, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> One of the most beautiful women around. . . . . . looks just like the one in your avy.


awe thanks darlin your too sweet :smile:


alwinearcher said:


> Yeah, Shannon seems to be a very popular part of the promo.. She is going to get plenty of face time on this DVD, lord knows everyone would rather look at her then a bunch of us dudes.. She won't Be the only female envolved though. "girls hunt too" right?:shade:


 and its true..hot ones too!!


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

ALRIGHT 
We never did get you in the sexy cow moose suit Matt for the moose hunt  somebody had to end it a little fast on a baby bull


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I dig it Matt


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

SHANE(WA) said:


> ALRIGHT
> We never did get you in the sexy cow moose suit Matt for the moose hunt  somebody had to end it a little fast on a baby bull


Hey, that did sound like a great idea, until I saw how many hunters were up there with boom sticks and cow tags in thier pocket... Haha


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

:star::star::star::star::star:Watched it again with my daughter can't get enough, want & need to see more please can't stand the wait to see the full length video. :shade::shade::shade::shade::shade::shade::shade::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks good Matt! If you need any help with graphic design let me know.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

this one needs back up.
still out whackin and stackin on camera!!!


----------



## millertime89 (Oct 27, 2009)

BULLBLASTER said:


> this one needs back up.
> still out whackin and stackin on camera!!!


definitely.. at this very moment i'm editing current footage and matt is in Oregon getting a blacktail hunt to hopefully add to the DVD.. gonna be a great hunt


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

OBAN said:


> Just waiting on you to say it's done and ready for sale. The trailer video was definitely a teaser, and so the wait continues.



I hate raise a old thread like this from the dead, but its finely ready, so I thought I would let you know..

www.Alwineoutdoors.com


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

watched mine, great DVD


----------

